# total crustacean ownage video.



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Click ME


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Awwwwwwwwwww....that sucks!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

wut doez?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

was that a mantis

will one live in a ten gal for life







J/K but i am think bout doin aten gal salt tank

but dont know if it would be worth the effort what can 10 gal do


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

it was my Odontodactylus scyllarus, (peacock mantis)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That was scary


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

"You don't understand what you're dealing with, do you? The perfect organism. Its structural perfection is matched only by its hostility".

Great vid.

-PK


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> "You don't understand what you're dealing with, do you? The perfect organism. Its structural perfection is matched only by its hostility".
> 
> Great vid.
> 
> -PK


 where is that quote from?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oooooooohhhh....

aaaaaaaahhhh...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

frigin mantis shrimp are frigin mean as hell


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

slylie said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > "You don't understand what you're dealing with, do you? The perfect organism. Its structural perfection is matched only by its hostility".
> ...


 *Alien*. I'd explain the context, but I don't want to ruin the film for you.

-PK


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

excellent.. i love this quote you used on ap.

"Ah, the suffering of strangers, the agony of friends. There is a secret song in the center of the world, and the sound is
like razors through flesh. I'm here to turn up the volume.
To stick the stinking face of humanity into the black blood of its own secret heart!" - Pinhead










i grew up reading clive barker.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How long have you been here Dave...and you think this is Lounge material?!?:rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> How long have you been here Dave...and you think this is Lounge material?!?:rasp:


 lol its not for this forum either, its for the pics & videos forum silly


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you been here Dave...and you think this is Lounge material?!?:rasp:
> ...


 Hey, I didnt want to step on any toes moving it there


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

post nazis!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That crayfish got owned. I should ship you mine its about twice that size. It might make for a better vid


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome i got that a couple days ago on your site hehehehe


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> That was scary


 i liked it


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

tight vid


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Took me ahwile to watch this...i must admit that was very entertaining


----------

